# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Ready to go

## upnorth uplander

Trailers packed, dog box is on, one nite of work then im gone. Just waiting for any more stupid questions from petros befor him & pointer roll on up

----------


## Splash

Have a great time!

----------


## Wirehunt

What are these questions?   It better not be how much piss to bring.....

----------


## upnorth uplander

Na bro

Are there roads
Is there power
Any cell phone reception
Is there a shower/toilet

Next thing he will b asking is if he needs his gun

----------


## mikee

Hey not fair, I have been trying for 3 years to shoot my first rooster and managed to actually see one in season last year, (we have a really sort season). Also not much public land here to shoot on anymore as Shonky's bike track goes right thru the middle and hunting there is now frowned upon!!

out of season no problem to find em

Hope you guys have a safe and successful season!!!

----------


## Petros_mk

> Na bro
> 
> Are there roads
> Is there power
> Any cell phone reception
> Is there a shower/toilet
> 
> Next thing he will b asking is if he needs his gun


what fuck is it with your attitude ? i only asked one of those questions and i get my head cut off...

----------


## teFerrarri

are we there yet?????

----------


## Petros_mk

> are we there yet?????


yea..  good idea... might do that now just for the sake of it... any more ideas

----------


## mikee

> yea..  good idea... might do that now just for the sake of it... any more ideas


Is it much further??


how bout now??

Now??

----------


## upnorth uplander

Im feeling sorry for pointer already, its going to be a long trip

----------


## Petros_mk

> Im feeling sorry for pointer already, its going to be a long trip


I'll spare him, I'm not much of a talker anyways. until you start picking on me.... you are my target now...

----------


## EeeBees

Petros_mk, hope the Red One has a great hunt...

----------


## upnorth uplander

Im still waiting for petros to ask if he needs his dog

----------


## R93

what about now?

----------


## mikee

How bout Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Barefoot

Uplander, only remembered tonight I didn't get those smoked salmon heads for your mum that I promised her  :Sad: 
I'm up that way in a few weeks for an AGM so will drop some in then.

----------


## teFerrarri

whennnnnnnn can we go hommmmmmmme??????????

----------


## R93

Now???

----------


## EeeBees

Thats mine...
Like fuk it is...
Yes it is
Mate, this aint yours
Will you two shut the fuk up
Hes drunk the last of my beer
Aw fuk off I did

----------


## Happy

> Thats mine...
> Like fuk it is...
> Yes it is
> Mate, this aint yours
> Will you two shut the fuk up
> Hes drunk the last of my beer
> Aw fuk off I did


Ha ha Ee Bees do you shoot with 30 cal terry as well .?. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

Heheheheheee...

----------


## Wirehunt

> yea..  good idea... might do that now just for the sake of it... any more ideas


A huge feed of pickled onions, beetroot,corned beef etc the day before you go.

----------


## R93

> A huge feed of pickled onions, beetroot,corned beef etc the day before you go.


Thats just friggin mean :Grin:

----------


## Wirehunt

Well they've got a long drive ahead   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

> A huge feed of pickled onions, beetroot,corned beef etc the day before you go.


You're a cruel man!





> yea..  good idea... might do that now just for the sake of it... any more ideas


You'll only do it once. If I hear the slightest squeak out of that Greek asshole of yours you're on the sidewalk  :Psmiley:

----------


## Petros_mk

> You're a cruel man!
> 
> You'll only do it once. If I hear the slightest squeak out of that Greek asshole of yours you're on the sidewalk


I see you are pushing you luck there Pointer... I hear some more shit coming out of you I might chuck in a glove of garlic, some beans and mashed potatoes... you'd be in for a treat my friend... I just hope we don't get pulled over for a drug test  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

Officer...do not get out of the vehicle
UU...are you fuking kiddin...get in here and take a whiff for yourself
Officer...geezis, get out  of the vehicle, I said, get out of the vehicle

----------


## Pointer

One squeak Petros, one squeak! Try hitchhiking with a setter, only a certain sort of fella will pick you up!

----------


## Petros_mk

Squeak!!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

Another summery day in the Far North, thick fog to start the day off

----------


## Happy

> Another summery day in the Far North, thick fog to start the day off


Thick fog here in Matavegas.. Still cant see the hills.. Old Spook be struggling to get out of your driveway  ooopps meant highway today ??

----------


## gsp follower

im as ready as the readyist ready person who is ready could ever be :Grin:  apart from the nagging doubt ive forgotten something ??oh yea 4 legs hyper with the brain of a half sucked throaty and his sunscreen :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Wirehunt

Thought I better do some work with a dog today.  She's gone into duckdog training as of after lunch.

----------


## Pointer

> Another summery day in the Far North, thick fog to start the day off


Not duck weather!




> oh yea 4 legs hyper with the brain of a half sucked throaty


Now that cracked me up. Brain of a half sucked throaty, I know a few people like that!




> Thought I better do some work with a dog today.


Same here, Petros_mk is my duck dog. Hopefully he strips off into his undies to save drowning in his clothes, and Uplander having to rescue him

----------


## Petros_mk

You do seem to be enjoying awful lot of men action Pointer... few question marks for yourself there to think about ?

But then again, I do like how you said I'd be the dog... I'll leave the bitch role to you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Barefoot

Hope you guys aren't expecting a home cooked meal on openning day.
There is likely to be a large funeral a bit further north of a lady who passed away today.
There will be a good chance that your cook will want to attend.

----------


## Pointer

13 hr drive here I come!

----------


## gadgetman

> Hope you guys aren't expecting a home cooked meal on openning day.
> There is likely to be a large funeral a bit further north of a lady who passed away today.
> There will be a good chance that your cook will want to attend.


Well I'm certainly expecting a home cooked meal. And the troupes are quite happy to wait for me to come home and cook it.

----------


## Petros_mk

Bags packed, gun cleaned, ammo stacked, dog fed... Hard to go to sleep now, but tomorrow with Pointer we've got a long drive ahead.  :Pacman: 
Hope all you ladies have a fun and safe opening weekend....  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup: 

Peace out 
Petros
 :Beer:

----------


## mikee

> Petros_mk is my duck dog. Hopefully he strips off into his undies to save drowning in his clothes, and Uplander having to rescue him


Oh mental picture created while reading, couldn't stop it forming. Excuse me while I have to be sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Seriously though Good luck for the season guys

----------


## 6MMBR

Tussock most people beleve they are the best at making mallard music and every other person sounds like shit.
I cant blow a call for S%#t.
But the little lice bags still fly in 
ONE MORE SLEEP WOOHOO.

----------


## gadgetman

> Tussock most people beleve they are the best at making mallard music and every other person sounds like shit.
> I cant blow a call for S%#t.
> But the little lice bags still fly in 
> ONE MORE SLEEP WOOHOO.


That's what I've found so far too. Checked my gear again just for something to do.

----------


## 6MMBR

me to, even put the old U/O in incase the maxis has a hissy fit.
With my luck at the moment anything is possable.

----------


## jakewire

The Maxus will Not have a hissy fit.
Well it better bloody not.

----------


## 6MMBR

Better not, its a imported Hunter model...no cold hands nice warm wood.HEHE...
Not that that matters to the ducks,,,

----------


## upnorth uplander

Is Kumara a Maori or Indian name ???? WTF Petros

----------


## Petros_mk

its got to be indian bro.... how the fuck do they have Kumar ??? aint a fuking coincidence???

----------


## Barefoot

Actually in at least one Peruvian language sweet potatoes are refered to as kumar's, not a big step to kumara or kumala on some of the islands.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pointer

Are we allowed a shag?

----------


## Wirehunt

Not with me.

----------


## Petros_mk

> Not with me.


oh go on... make his night Magnificent...

----------


## Wirehunt

There you go Pointer, Petros sounds like you shag.

----------


## Pointer

Petros_mk in his Uzbeki accent - "where is the Juice?" 

Upnorth Uplander - "We gassed them all in WW2. We only have an Uzbeki left"

----------


## upnorth uplander

Im going North for Queens Birthday weekend, hopefully joined by the Uzbeki soldier and his brown Irish Setter, without *pointer* translating for me it could be an interesting weekend.

----------


## Pointer

Heres a brief guide UU

"grrr" = I am so happy

"grrrrrr" = I am so happy, this is best day of life"

Brown = red

fist pumping motion = 'I want to borrow your boresnake, it is magnificent'

fist pumping motion while thrusting hips = either 'I want to borrow your snake, it is magnificent' or it is the quail dance

----------


## upnorth uplander

Another Uzbeki moment.

While doing a fist pump, *Uzbeki* turns to *Pointer* and says "that thing you gave me last nite was magnificent"

----------


## upnorth uplander

A highlight of the trip was seeing Uzbeki shoot his first brownie over Aki (brown irish setter), he then stands on a tree stump and does the riverdance.

----------


## Pointer

> A highlight of the trip was seeing Uzbeki shoot his first brownie over Aki (brown irish setter), he then stands on a tree stump and does the riverdance.


Theres a bit of Irish in all of us, aye *Uzbek*!



At dinner one evening, He turns to *UU* and says "Tomorrow I will go in Gordons blind"


The rest of the table heard "Tomorrow, I will go in Gordons wife"


Everyone nearly died laughing!* Uzbeki*  couldn't look Gordon in the eye again  :Grin:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Theres a bit of Irish in all of us, aye *Uzbek*!


Hahaha.....laughing, there was no shortage of it...

But next year UU will have to do us a Deli Dance 





Not enough Tweed ???

----------


## Petros_mk

> Im going North for Queens Birthday weekend, hopefully joined by the Uzbeki soldier and his brown Irish Setter, without *pointer* translating for me it could be an interesting weekend.


Queens birthday its on...

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Hahaha.....laughing, there was no shortage of it...
> 
> But next year UU will have to do us a Deli Dance 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough Tweed ???


More a silk type than tweed type bro

----------


## upnorth uplander



----------


## Pointer

Back row, third from right?

----------


## upnorth uplander

Yep

----------


## Pointer

Middle row, third from right looks like Uzbeki with a mo. Even smiles as much!

----------


## Petros_mk

LOL UU bro you made my day already for posting this photo.......
Where do we get these sort of clothing in NZ these days???

----------


## upnorth uplander

With plans changing 2 or 3 times during the last 2 days it was decided by myself & *pointer* that 3 days is tooo short for a mission to Gizzy so the trip north for the long weekend is back on, the crew has changed a bit with a couple of forum members joining me & *petros* pulling out for personal reasons.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Im thinking a spaniel trip mite be on the cards too

----------


## upnorth uplander

With it being a long weekend me & petros_ mk are heading north again hoping to find a few phezzies we know are in a pine block we hunted during the first week of the season, looking forward to it

----------


## Petros_mk

photos and updates will be posted... 
in the mean time here is one from the last trip

----------


## Pointer

Bastards! Have a good trip boys

----------


## el borracho

Cool trip Z best of luck to you and Petros - well be banging them in Rotovegas

----------


## el borracho

> Hahaha.....laughing, there was no shortage of it...
> 
> But next year UU will have to do us a Deli Dance 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough Tweed ???


Very Tweed   -Traditions are fantastic Petros even if unusual to some ,keep em up and enjoy!!

----------


## el borracho

Remember Z Ive got your permits from fish and game if asked

----------


## Petros_mk

> Bastards! Have a good trip boys


I'm looking forward for catching up with my bro "Stump"...
he is missing all of us...

----------


## Pointer

You know where to find him?

----------


## Wirehunt

> Cool trip Z best of luck to you and Petros -* well be banging them in Rotovegas*


Really el b? You gotta think before you type......

----------


## upnorth uplander

> I'm looking forward for catching up with my bro "Stump"...
> he is missing all of us...


He wouldnt have gone far at all, i would bet my life on it that he hasnt moved at all

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Very Tweed   -Traditions are fantastic Petros even if unusual to some ,keep em up and enjoy!!


The Kolo is traditional but I still cant see how wearing tweed is.

----------


## el borracho

> Really el b? You gotta think before you type......


 :Psmiley:

----------


## el borracho

> The Kolo is traditional but I still cant see how wearing tweed is.


obviously!Im looking forward to see you Kolo-ing..

----------


## Petros_mk

there is no seeing.... you have to do it...
its one of the pre hunting rituals

----------


## Pointer

Post-shot ritual is the Uzbeki quail dance

----------


## Petros_mk

That too...

----------


## Petros_mk

> obviously!Im looking forward to see you Kolo-ing..


Brian, you still wearing tweed when you hunt?

----------


## el borracho

yes

----------


## Petros_mk

just out of curiosity, how does it stack up against other apparel?
Do you find it easier to walk and live in while hunting or you doing it purely because it is traditional?

----------


## Wirehunt

At a guess it would be much more user friendly that polarfleece.

----------


## el borracho

Well other than I look great  !!!! The vest has big pockets for shells or what ever  and the breks are just the best for in and out of boots or if a little warm just socks to protect your legs .Tweed is all wool -the best fabric ever and its very comfortable to wear ...... you should try it sometime.

----------


## upnorth uplander

*Uzbeki* , dont bother packing to come north if you do

----------


## el borracho

Obey Z Uzbeki or you cant shoot .................. better stick with those Chinese made hunting  clothes :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Why would Uzbeki pretend to be something he isn't?

----------


## el borracho

what you mean comfortable in wool ?

----------


## Pointer

No, dressing like a tool  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## el borracho

that doesnt say much about me but does about you  :Wink:

----------


## Pointer

Why would he wear tweed? I'd respect him if he turned up on a horse in his Macedonian grab but tweed?

----------


## el borracho

lets face it Pointer the question asked was loaded , Petros can wear a dress for all I care if he enjoys it !! Im not one to knock another mans choice of clothes if he looks different than others ..although some are knockers in all areas of life....................

----------


## Pointer

I'm all for it. Tweed may well be your culture, but it isn't NZs. My concern isn't the clothes themselves, its with the elitist tag associated with it. It is the exact reason that our forefathers and the acclimatization societies populated this country with game, so that every person could hunt it, not just the landed gentry.

Uzbek you need a donkey to ride in on

----------


## Petros_mk

> Well other than I look great  !!!! The vest has big pockets for shells or what ever  and the breks are just the best for in and out of boots or if a little warm just socks to protect your legs .Tweed is all wool -the best fabric ever and its very comfortable to wear ...... you should try it sometime.


You do look great bro... 
You wear a tie while hunting too?

----------


## Petros_mk

> *Uzbeki* , dont bother packing to come north if you do


Put a gun to my head I aint wearing Tweed.

----------


## Wirehunt

> I'm all for it. Tweed may well be your culture, but it isn't NZs.


So you don't got a swannie? Tweed NZ style.....

----------


## el borracho

> I'm all for it. Tweed may well be your culture, but it isn't NZs. My concern isn't the clothes themselves, its with the elitist tag associated with it. It is the exact reason that our forefathers and the acclimatization societies populated this country with game, so that every person could hunt it, not just the landed gentry.
> 
> Uzbek you need a donkey to ride in on


Tweed has been worn in New Zealand for as long as I can remember  Harris tweed .....  Breks as a style may not have although I would imagine in the early years they may well have been as the wool made garments were what keep our grandfathers warm as the styly Chinese made polyfluff hadnt entered the market .The Brits making these style of shooting suits are onto it me thinks -you may not but Im not going to knock your stubbies and polar fleece as Im not that small minded ........

----------


## Pointer

No WH, although I swear by merino as an underlayer in comparison to polyprop




> .The Brits making these style of shooting suits are onto it me thinks -you may not but Im not going to knock your stubbies and polar fleece as Im not that small minded ........


I couldn't see anything more impractical for my type of upland shooting where I do a lot of miles on what can turn out to be hot sunny days. Now I certainly could take notes in the presentation department in general and I do like your approach in dressing for trials but it would simply not be practical to wear that stuff while hunting. For me at least.

----------


## el borracho

> Put a gun to my head I aint wearing Tweed.


that'd be great  :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

lets face it Petros being small minded is having a go at my dress choice ..very immature and rude nothing more

----------


## Gibo

You guys crack me up!! Im wearing bare feet today!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

> No WH, although I swear by merino as an underlayer in comparison to polyprop
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't see anything more impractical for my type of upland shooting where I do a lot of miles on what can turn out to be hot sunny days. Now I certainly could take notes in the presentation department in general and I do like your approach in dressing for trials but it would simply not be practical to wear that stuff while hunting. For me at least.


one can get a sweat on Jim but one can in all clothes .I just take my vest off and have a cotton shirt underneath --not dead from exhaustion as yet .I also like the style of this cut of clothing it looks sharp and there is nothing long as being comfortable and dressed well even if it for shooting

----------


## el borracho

> You guys crack me up!! Im wearing bare feet today!!


LOL I bet your not in the south Island Gibo

----------


## Pointer

> lets face it Petros being small minded is having a go at my dress choice ..very immature and rude nothing more


It's not the actual dress choice I'm having trouble with, its the reason behind it. If you were blue-blooded landed gentry I'd understand, if it was entirely practical I can understand too. It's got this classless mongrel stumped  :Grin:  All I can surmise is that it makes you happy, if so then good on ya. It would be a boring world if we all owned labs and spaniels

----------


## Pointer

I must add though, that I do like the way you present yourself at trials, it shows when someone is dressed to win. Putting effort into your appearance means you don't take the occasion lightly, you are there for business

----------


## Petros_mk

It was a genuine question at the start but you seem to have taken it sideways .... Take it as you will...

As for an opinion
With NZ weather I don't think your dressing choice has too much use so the looks my be swaying your decision more than anything. 
5 minutes it rains, 10 minutes its boiling hot. Waterproofs will make you sweat, anything else you'll get socked in it from the rain, so you screwed both ways. The way I see it, wearing less is the best, anything that dries fast. Looks for hunting don't matter, Trials jeans do the job really.

At the end whatever floats your boat Brian.

----------


## el borracho

personally Jim , I think if all dressed like this it would make the events that little bit more special.There is nothing like doing stuff with finesse ,style and passion as it never made anything look less than what it was !! In general it is accepted NZrs have trouble putting their heads up as we have a real problem with the Tall Poppy gig here -- I dont and I celebrate the wonderful differences in people as long as theyre not hurting anyone go hard !! Come on Petros wear that dress ........

----------


## Pointer

It was my fault Pete, I was being inflammatory and insinuated that El B is a tool. My apologies to both of you

----------


## el borracho

> It was a genuine question at the start but you seem to have taken it sideways .... Take it as you will...
> 
> As for an opinion
> With NZ weather I don't think your dressing choice has too much use so the looks my be swaying your decision more than anything. 
> 5 minutes it rains, 10 minutes its boiling hot. Waterproofs will make you sweat, anything else you'll get socked in it from the rain, so you screwed both ways. The way I see it, wearing less is the best, anything that dries fast. Looks for hunting don't matter, Trials jeans do the job really.
> 
> At the end whatever floats your boat Brian.


 I don't believe you but that doesn't matter !!! Just enjoy yourself Petros in what ever you do and don't knock others for doing so as-well --no offense taken and enjoy your weekend in Northland

----------


## Gibo

> LOL I bet your not in the south Island Gibo


No In my office with the heater on  :Psmiley:  Just putting it out there

----------


## upnorth uplander

*Uzbeki*, i can just picture you in tweed, your communist hat and your shotty slung from your shoulder

----------


## Petros_mk

> It was my fault Pete, I was being inflammatory and insinuated that El B is a tool. My apologies to both of you


Sorry my fault too... I shouldn't have asked in the first place...

----------


## upnorth uplander

> It was my fault Pete, I was being inflammatory and insinuated that El B is a tool. My apologies to both of you


What a wanker

----------


## el borracho

> What a wanker


Wanker defiantly Not ! but  a man with some class --why he doesnt wear Tweed Ill never know

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Sorry my fault too... I shouldn't have asked in the first place...


And another shit stirring wanker

----------


## Pointer

I'm still sorry. We are all sorry. Why aren't you sorry UU?

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Wanker defiantly Not ! but  a man with some class --why he doesnt wear Tweed Ill never know


Definately a wanker

----------


## Petros_mk

> I'm still sorry


I don't believe you...

----------


## Pointer

That I'm a wanker? You know I'm a wanker

----------


## Petros_mk

Wait....
Then I am still sorry too...

----------


## Pointer

haha! Wanker

----------


## Pointer

I found your national dress?

----------


## Petros_mk

Brother TITO!!!!

----------


## Pointer

Uncle Titz!

----------


## Pointer

Got distracted, reading up on Yugoslav politics. So much new ammunition for our next hunting trip!

----------


## upnorth uplander

Im playing nice next year, the Russian mafia will be there too

----------


## Pointer

You can show Enzo the fish retrieve method

----------


## Petros_mk

im am still waiting on the dvd to come out on this method...

----------


## upnorth uplander

The book version was due for release early June but now I have to renegociate a price to get it printed and published due to abuse given to a certain drunk tweed wearing hobbit, man u guys are wankers.

----------


## Pointer

> im am still waiting on the dvd to come out on this method...


You had your chance for a free demo on East beach

----------


## el borracho

An interesting bunch of photos of our hunting forebears hunting dress in New Zealand and one taken by me of Upnorthuplander before a recent shoot of ours

----------


## upnorth uplander

Fuck , thats Uzbeki in the last one

----------


## Pointer

Great pics El B! Do you have more?

I have some very old photos of my great-great grandfather in Tokaanu with a bunch of pheasants and a pointer and a setter-like dog circa 1910 will copy them when I go to my olds

I can see UU's pointers sire in the last pic!  :Grin:  Patches dad! last seen a month ago outside the Karikari shops.

And Tokerau Tekes' grandsire too in the first one. Devil dog

----------


## Pointer

I like how in that first pic he has the devil dog on a piece of twine under his boot... devil dog

----------


## el borracho

they are great Pics from the Turnbil library archive . The interesting thing is how people dressed in those days to do their chosen sport .Rifle shooting is another classic where you will see men turnout dressed with pride unlike what we have today as practical as it may be .
Love to see your gt gt grandads photos of birds and dog for sure !! I must look in the family history books and see if there are some of our family in the Ruakitori  area or Gisborne area from 1800s

----------


## Barefoot

ElB in reality most of those people were wearing their normal clothes, in the same way that practically everyone is wearing a hat.
You can pretend that they were dressing up for the hunt but that isn't the case.
My Grandfather would have worn something similar when he was working on the farm in scotland, or poaching/tickling salmon and trout.

----------


## upnorth uplander

I dont think the attire has anything to do with hunting, more likely to be everyday clothing

Ok barefoot beat me to it

----------


## upnorth uplander

> they are great Pics from the Turnbil library archive . The interesting thing is how people dressed in those days to do their chosen sport .Rifle shooting is another classic where you will see men turnout dressed with pride unlike what we have today as practical as it may be .
> Love to see your gt gt grandads photos of birds and dog for sure !! I must look in the family history books and see if there are some of our family in the Ruakitori  area or Gisborne area from 1800s


Bro , Hobbiton is in Matamata

----------


## Wirehunt

> Trials jeans do the job really.
> 
> At the end whatever floats your boat Brian.


What are trials jeans?   If they are denim then they are in fact the worst thing you can wear here for hunting.

----------


## Barefoot

> What are trials jeans?   If they are denim then they are in fact the worst thing you can wear here for hunting.


I don't know, I'd rate a loin cloth bottom of my hunting wear  :Wink:

----------


## Petros_mk

> What are trials jeans?   If they are denim then they are in fact the worst thing you can wear here for hunting.


yea i just ment as for trials, jeans do the job really... 
not hunting. trials... you have your run then chill, have a stroll. who gives a shot what u are wearing...

----------


## Petros_mk

> You had your chance for a free demo on East beach


it think i got the bulk of it...
"Patch No" pretty much summed it up

----------


## el borracho

> ElB in reality most of those people were wearing their normal clothes, in the same way that practically everyone is wearing a hat.
> You can pretend that they were dressing up for the hunt but that isn't the case.
> My Grandfather would have worn something similar when he was working on the farm in scotland, or poaching/tickling salmon and trout.


yes that is right Barefoot -mostly woolen suits I think and some wore breks -much the same as what I wear except my coat is sleeveless .Pointer on another post mentioned he didnt think it was a part of NZ culture in the past hence a few pics to show clothes they wore .I choose to dress well for my sport and present it a little differently to others but thats just me

----------


## upnorth uplander

> it think i got the bulk of it...
> "Patch No" pretty much summed it up


But patch knows how to retrieve, so doesnt need training

----------


## el borracho

> yea i just ment as for trials, jeans do the job really... 
> not hunting. trials... you have your run then chill, have a stroll. who gives a shot what u are wearing...


 jeans do our trial sport no favors in the eyes of others.Imagine the hunt if they didnt turn up in Red and Black coats but jeans --I dont think many would bother to follow  it as the whole tradtion would be ruined . Traditions ,maybe one appreciates them more as one  gets a little older  ..doesnt one lol

----------


## Wirehunt

So the trial grounds are pretty tame then?

----------


## upnorth uplander

> jeans do our trial sport no favors in the eyes of others.Imagine the hunt if they didnt turn up in Red and Black coats but jeans --I dont think many would bother to follow  it as the whole tradtion would be ruined . Traditions ,maybe one appreciates them more as one  gets a little older  ..doesnt one lol


In the eyes of who Brian?? In recent pics iv seen most are wearing jeans, shorts or fleece hunting pants. As for the tradition of the "hunt" , we dont have foxes so its not traditional at all.

----------


## el borracho

to types Wirehunt , pigeon ones are real tame and to be truthful the live game ones are not far behind and certainly no bush bashing that's for sure -a hard walk at best

----------


## Barefoot

ElB your earlier posts inferred that in the past people DID dress up for the occasion and that is what Pointer was saying was incorrect.

----------


## Wirehunt

Well they don't wanna come down here then for a hunt.  Jeans, fucking shit, polarfleece, fucking shit.

----------


## el borracho

> ElB your earlier posts inferred that in the past people DID dress up for the occasion and that is what Pointer was saying was incorrect.


do you know they didnt by the photos ?not that it matters as my point was Tweed or "wool "clothes are our traditional wear and sensible at that

----------


## el borracho

> In the eyes of who Brian?? In recent pics iv seen most are wearing jeans, shorts or fleece hunting pants. As for the tradition of the "hunt" , we dont have foxes so its not traditional at all.


In the eyes of new people that may want to take on a sport with a little difference in dress code also -just my personal thoughts .As for the hunt tradition -1886 Timaru says differently 
 SUPPLIED/ SC Museum/1241

ALL YOURS: The hounds and riders gather at a farm house near Timaru in readiness for the hunt (circa 1886

----------


## Petros_mk

is this when the queen was down here for a visit?

----------


## Wirehunt

Still a very active hunt club down here, hounds and all.   They have a new hunt master coming from pomeland who must almost be here by now.

----------


## Barefoot

> do you know they didnt by the photos ?not that it matters as my point was Tweed or "wool "clothes are our traditional wear and sensible at that


I'd hardly say wool clothes were a tradition, rather cotton and wool was available

One could equally argue that the traditional method of transport to the hunting grounds was by foot or horse. Are you going to stop using the disco when you go hunting?  :Wink:

----------


## el borracho

Id love to go by horse !!!!! thatd be fricken awesome

----------


## el borracho

> is this when the queen was down here for a visit?


yep she went down just after that visit with you --I gotta a photo of her leaving your place just before the hunt

----------


## Gibo

Wtf!!! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Pointer

A pic from your personal collection El B?

----------


## el borracho

:XD:

----------


## upnorth uplander

Hope we dont have to make room for that in the maimai Uzbeki

----------


## Pointer

the boss just saw your last pic El B, recognized the clothes Zharns' wearing! Not Yugo, Ukrainian! I can't tell, bloody wogs

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Well they don't wanna come down here then for a hunt.  Jeans, fucking shit, polarfleece, fucking shit.


What do you hunt in ???

----------


## upnorth uplander

> the boss just saw your last pic El B, recognized the clothes Zharns' wearing! Not Yugo, Ukrainian! I can't tell, bloody wogs


A ukranian bra

----------


## Pointer

> What do you hunt in ???


South Islanders mate, hard as. Hunts naked

----------


## Petros_mk

> Hope we dont have to make room for that in the maimai Uzbeki


For tweed stuff??? no way...
I'd be in Gordon's Blind....

----------


## Pointer

Next year Gordon might be in you  :Wink:

----------


## Petros_mk

We've got some unfinished business I intend to sort out this weekend....

----------


## Pointer

You going to fix my maimai?

----------


## Petros_mk

Brian, whats the cost of your attire?

_Disclaimer: Not giving any shit, just an honest question._

----------


## EeeBees

Not rabbit fur leggings!!!   I sort of thought that the Southern Man would have an outfit like this...

Circo Roncalli - videos de humor - humor variado | elRellano.com

----------


## Petros_mk

> You going to fix my maimai?


I guess so, if times allows... 
UU, any plans to do anything around the maimai?

----------


## upnorth uplander

> I guess so, if times allows... 
> UU, any plans to do anything around the maimai?


Shoot ducks

----------


## Petros_mk

I'd take that as a No....

Ducks at the Sky maimai it is then...

----------


## Pointer

Plant some raupo at the skytower?

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Plant some raupo at the skytower?


Not sure how it will take being on the dry for now, but will giv it a go. Hope Uzbeki doesnt mind getting wet & muddy

----------


## Petros_mk

Since you mentioned it, yea, might as well... (If time allows)
I'd be keen to see what the water level is like after all this rain...

----------


## upnorth uplander

My guess would be wet

----------


## Petros_mk

F-ck it.... we were wet 4 day straight on opening. 
can't do much about it...

----------


## Wirehunt

> What do you hunt in ???


Shorts in above 5 degrees, moleskins below. Wool singlet, shirt all year round and a jersey if it's cold.

----------


## upnorth uplander

Weathers looking sweet for upland Uzbeki, we r being joined by *GSP* *HUNTER* for 2 days

----------


## Petros_mk

Sounds good...
Should be a good weekend. plus I am quite excited to try out the .22 I just need to sight it in when we get up there....
Found out where the turkeys are roosting?

----------


## upnorth uplander

Not yet, can do that when we there bro

----------


## el borracho

> Brian, whats the cost of your attire?
> 
> _Disclaimer: Not giving any shit, just an honest question._


not to expensive really, mind if i dont loose some weight i wont be fitting it or wearing it lol . here is a link to where i buy stuff from

Bob Parratt Trousers/Breeks

----------


## Gibo

Grouse!!! Now your talking tweed!!!

----------


## Petros_mk

what are those Garter thingy for???

----------


## upnorth uplander

Keep your cock warm bro

----------


## Petros_mk

nah,,, I am a wanker... don't need one...keeping myself warm

and I am sorry.... for the record

----------


## Pointer

It's for UU to put his hand down the front of

----------


## upnorth uplander

Petros, u got a roof rack on your car

----------


## Petros_mk

nah
just two rails... I think you have them too

----------


## upnorth uplander

I havnt got your rails

----------


## Petros_mk

:Wtfsmilie:  ??? who said anything about you having my rails?

----------


## upnorth uplander

*




 Originally Posted by Petros_mk


nah
just two rails... I think you have them too


*

You did bro

----------


## el borracho

:Yuush: u got my fricken rails

----------


## Petros_mk

we have the same car bro. 
your one has rails just like  mine does... (i think)

Its too late to give me shit now... I've had a long day  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha ha fuckin hell!!! Im just reading this thread cause all you buggers are so fuckin funny!!

----------


## Petros_mk

we needed to film the whole opening week up north Gibo,,, I haven't laughed like that for years...

----------


## Pointer

I've got your rails bro

----------


## upnorth uplander

Uzbeki will be back soon, hes gone out to his car to see if his rails are still there

----------


## Petros_mk

just got back...


WHO THE FUCK HAS MY RAILS????!!!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

Dont know, but ive got your tin

----------


## Pointer

I blame UU coz im racist

----------


## Petros_mk

I bet you are sorry tooo

----------


## Pointer

Im sorry for your rails

----------


## upnorth uplander

I dont do brown girls, i must be raciast too

----------


## upnorth uplander

Uzbeki, does your car have a sun roof

----------


## Petros_mk

nah.... I think you have it tho

----------


## upnorth uplander

Your cars no fucking good for road shooting, can only cover the passengers side.

----------


## Petros_mk

fine,,, lets take your car then

----------


## Pointer

> Your cars no fucking good for road shooting, can only cover the passengers side.


You need a patrol  :Cool:

----------


## Petros_mk

> You need a patrol


You'd blend in nicely, everyone will raise a hand to say hi in the northland rural world

----------


## Pointer

Once you own a patrol/safari you get waved at all over the country, you look like everyones mate

----------


## upnorth uplander

All the black arses were waving to you bro, funny as

----------


## Pointer

you get used to the safari brotherhood wherever you go

----------


## Petros_mk

> All the black arses were waving to you bro, funny as


Halerious tho, he came to Auckland and everyone was starring at him... got a bit freaked out there, wanted to leave right away

----------


## Pointer

Aucklanders, funny bunch. No manners at all. Don't appreciate a rough nissan when they see one

----------


## Barefoot

> Once you own a patrol/safari you get waved at all over the country, you look like everyones mate


2 fingers is not a wave  :Zomg:

----------


## Rushy

> 2 fingers is not a wave


Nor is the middle one reversed

----------


## el borracho

funniest thread in ages

----------


## Petros_mk

> Nor is the middle one reversed


he was frequently getting these from within the vehicle.....

----------


## Pointer

> 2 fingers is not a wave


Proves my point about Aucklanders  :Psmiley:

----------


## Gibo

Hows how everyone in this thread either has a dog or a funny looking man as their avatar??!!! :Psmiley:

----------


## Pointer

Yep, most of them are funny little men with dogs

----------


## Barefoot

> Hows how everyone in this thread either has a dog or a funny looking man as their avatar??!!!


Your right Gibo, your clearly missing out so here's one for you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Your right Gibo, your clearly missing out so here's one for you 
> 
> Attachment 10314


Fuck that is him Barefoot.  That is the fellah that Phillip and I met on Saturday.  Where did you get that?

----------


## Gibo

What the fuck!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> What the fuck!!!!


Ha ha ha ha good on ya mate

----------


## Gibo

> Ha ha ha ha good on ya mate


Well I had too Rushy after you exposed my identity!!!

----------


## Pointer

Was it a fancy dress birthday you were attending?

----------


## el borracho

yep , everyone else was wearing tweed I bet

----------


## Gibo

No just saving Gotham mate!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

We r ready to roll in the morning, leaving a bit later than i hope to but should still be in some far north pines by mid morning

----------


## Pointer

Hows Grrrr, did he take an hour to get his boots on as per usual?

----------


## upnorth uplander

Im just hoping hes not late to *GSP* *Hunter's* place in the morning

----------


## Petros_mk

Pointer what is it with you, I am your highlight of your life for you to be talking about me so much?

GRRRRR...... Get you act together and move up closer so that we can go Northland more often...

----------


## upnorth uplander

Man down

----------


## Petros_mk

MEDIC!!! We Need the MEDIC!!!!

----------


## upnorth uplander

On the subject of medics, if on the Wed of opening week a doctor gave u a medical cert saying u wernt fit to return to work untill the following Wed, how many of you would return to work on the Monday and not take the extra days off.

----------


## upnorth uplander

The plan was to leave mine at 4 am. Phone call made at 4:15
UU-wea r u bro
Uzbeki-Oteha Valley Rd, be about half hour
UU-Fuckin Uzbeki wanker

----------


## Rushy

> The plan was to leave mine at 4 am. Phone call made at 4:15
> UU-wea r u bro
> Uzbeki-Oteha Valley Rd, be about half hour
> UU-Fuckin Uzbeki wanker


I can see why you would be pissed with that UU.  A plan is a plan and now you will be running behind all weekend.  Good skills on the birds.

----------


## Petros_mk

> I can see why you would be pissed with that UU.  A plan is a plan and now you will be running behind all weekend.  Good skills on the birds.


i was shiting a nice big number 2 if its of any interest... And i dont have plans when that comes and goes..

----------


## Rushy

> i was shiting a nice big number 2 if its of any interest... And i dont have plans when that comes and goes..


Ha ha ha ha  far more information than I needed but I understand that when nature calls we all have to obey at our peril.  But a half hour Petros-mk that is a major mudslide event.

----------


## Petros_mk

ohh mate... it is the only part of the day i get to myself, id like to utalise it wisely and gather my thoughts and just take it easy where no one can disturbe me...

----------


## Petros_mk

A photo to share with all, I'll try and summarise the weekend later in the day when time allows.

----------


## Pointer

Where did batpug go?

----------


## upnorth uplander

Got home on Monday and the first thing my son asks is when is he going hunting next, so it looks like me & him are spending the last week of duck shooting up north.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Where did batpug go?


That took me awhile to work out what the fuck youre on about

----------


## Gibo

> Where did batpug go?


Shot him!

----------


## upnorth uplander

Just checked my calander and term 2 ends 12/7 so have 2 weeks up north chasing upland , fuckin aye. Cant do the last weekend of phezzies in the far nth as its my girls birthday.

----------


## Rushy

> Shot him!


Your last Avatar didn't last long Gibo.  Did you get dizzy?

----------


## Gibo

> Your last Avatar didn't last long Gibo.  Did you get dizzy?


Something like that  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

> That took me awhile to work out what the fuck youre on about


I said batpug, not butt plug

----------


## Barefoot

Start thinking along those lines and we will have to export you to the South Island  :Wink:

----------


## Petros_mk

> Just checked my calander and term 2 ends 12/7 so have 2 weeks up north chasing upland , fuckin aye. Cant do the last weekend of phezzies in the far nth as its my girls birthday.


Get your boy that 410 and he'll be hooked for life...
don't expect high grades at school tho, when he tries to escape to go hunting  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Pointer

Sounds like a good excuse for a 28 gauge

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Get your boy that 410 and he'll be hooked for life...
> don't expect high grades at school tho, when he tries to escape to go hunting


Why would hunting affect his grades at school, the one thing i can guarentee is that when given days off by a doctor he will take them and not be a homo

----------


## el borracho

How did the weekend go Z ? Ours was fricken O for Orsum. Shot enough birds  and missed many we didnt want to at close range ....unbelievable.

----------


## Pointer

Nice video El B, nice clean shot

----------


## el borracho

It was so fricken close I blew a hole in it ... breasted it and soon to eat it .Shame the camera looked fogged at the start .I was saying to Z that we missed at least 10 birds between us at stupidly close range ... my mate was pissed -I was just laughing about it as my young bitch was my main focus .She is working really well and I am just awaiting the set to set in ..a few pigeons to get it going I think !

----------

